# May Meet Up IMPORTANT



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Debs said:


> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=133457.msg1995049#new
> 
> Girls (and boys) can I ask any of you going to the meet to have a look at the above post
> 
> ...


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)




----------

